# Makyoh-Japanese Magic Mirror



## JBaldwin (Feb 10, 2008)

We were watching a special on Japanese technology recently, and I was fascinated when they discussed the Makyoh or magic mirror. The mirror made of polished metal had a secret image that could only be seen by shining the light on it in a certain way. What got my attention was that believers in Japan in the 1500s would put images of the cross in their mirrors and use them to secretly let others know of their faith in Christ. Any one ever hear of that?

Makyoh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's a link with some pictures

Makyoh


----------



## biblicalthought (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, I saw that show too. I was fascinated by it, and have never ever heard of it. Did you notice that they still make them today but with the Buddha instead of the Cross? Thanks for bringing it up. I meant to research it - but forgot!


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 10, 2008)

yw, I love to hear stories about how God has used various things to protect His children.


----------

